# Corrosive Ammunition



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

What is your cleaning routine for corrosive milsurp?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

For corossive ammo?

1) swab bore and barrel wtih a copper whire brush to loosen particles

2) Coat a swab in Powder solvent and run it through

3) Wire brush again

4) run clean swabs through untill most of the gunk is out

5) Run a Hoppes "tornado" bore cleaning brush through it a few times

6) run oily swabs through it untill they come out with no brown/yellow/black
streaks on them

7) run one of those soft bushy cotton brushes(forgot the name) through it

8)Look up through the barrel at the light-bulb and watch the bore shimmer!

This is the method i use to keep my SKS in prestiene mechanical shape after firing 200+ rounds of Russian Surpluss through it (laquere coated 124gr. Soft points)


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I was told that just cleaning like that wouldnt get the corrosive salts out, and that either ammonia or boiling water had to be used. Any other opinions?


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Boiling water, and Amonia.....i think the amonia would be just as bad as the corrosive powder.

I KNOW the militarty doesnt stop to pour amonia or boiling water down their barrels.

Iv been firing at least 100 rounds through this gun eveory weekend for a good while now and not seen any ill efects. But who knows. the Crome lined barre probably has something to do with that.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Boiling water is a good way to clean a gun but it has to be boiling so that the metal gets so hot that the water evaporates then follow up with normal lubrication. We used it frequently to clean our M 16's when I was in the army.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

What do you think about the diluted ammonia (or windex with ammonia) Bob?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I don't think it would harm anything but I don't know if it would help much either just try using real hot soapy water and scrub the heck out of it then rinse with clean hot water. You will know if its hot enough because the water will instantly evaporate once the gun metal get hot. then let it sit for a hour or so and re-lubricate. IF that doesn't work then try the ammonia. The key is rinsing it correctly and relubing.


----------

